# Toilet vent



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Doubt it will ever happen but it would be nice if the plumbing code wound get standardized across the nation, so we all can be on the same page.

I wounder if it's the same way with electricians?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

No Ron. In Illinois none of the building departments can agree on how electrical systems should be installed.

:whistling

Dave


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> We can't run smaller than 3" for a subsoil drain. and our code pretty much requires four inch for everything underground.


Are you aware that this is unusual? I cannot imagine what there is about Illinois that might make a 2" drain unpractical. It's much harder to wash an oversized drain and traps. We are not allowed to use 1-1/2" underground here, but 2" is just fine. (Nor have I ever seen any reason not to use it.)


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Herk said:


> Are you aware that this is unusual? I cannot imagine what there is about Illinois that might make a 2" drain unpractical. It's much harder to wash an oversized drain and traps. We are not allowed to use 1-1/2" underground here, but 2" is just fine. (Nor have I ever seen any reason not to use it.)



Chicago has all kinds of bizarre codes, you can't use no hub cast iron pipe or fittings in a commercial building or a high rise, because the couplings can burn.


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> you can't use no hub cast iron pipe or fittings in a commercial building or a high rise, because the couplings can burn.


Heck, by the time they burn, they don't have to hold the building up anymore anyway. :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Herk said:


> Heck, by the time they burn, they don't have to hold the building up anymore anyway. :laughing:


A lot of Chicago's code is done to protect the unions share of the trade, Chicago is a union town, and if the code is a complete PITA the non-union contractors have a tendency to avoid attempting to do the work, they'll stick to the suburbs where the codes are more user friendly.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to change the subject, but this question is for KillerToiletSpi, how in the world did you choose a screen name like that? What's the story behind it?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not to change the subject, but this question is for KillerToiletSpi, how in the world did you choose a screen name like that? What's the story behind it?


The full version is Killertoiletspider, but it was too many letters for this forum, it's source is from years ago, when my daughter came running out of the bathroom of our river cabin screaming at the top of her lungs, when I got her calmed down enough to speak, she told me there was a Killertoiletspider in the bathroom, it turned out to be a wood spider on the base of the toilet.


----------

